# Nein !



## LopezdieMaus (11. Mai 2020)

Denn wenn ich mich vor euch stelle können euch die anderen nicht mehr sehen ^^


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2020)

*Doch!*

Denn es sagt schon der Frugale :
"Wenn zum Gucken was da ist, dann isses nicht weg!"


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2020)

*Ohhhh!*

Mehr gibt's dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (11. Mai 2020)

rächtig ! Wie die Medien heute treffend schreiben Corona ist nicht nur in der Lunge sondern auch im Hirn


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Mai 2020)




----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


>



Kommt ein Mann in einen Fischladen:
"Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne ein Tragebuch."
"Guter Mann, da haben Sie sich vertan, das hier ist ein Fischladen."
"Oh, gut, daß sie daß erwähnen, ich dachte es läge an der Schieflage."
Daraufhin versucht der Mann, den Laden wieder zu verlassen, was ihm aufgrund der Steigung aber erheblich erschwert wird.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (11. Mai 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kommt ein Mann in einen Fischladen:
> "Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne ein Tragebuch."
> "Guter Mann, da haben Sie sich vertan, das hier ist ein Fischladen."
> "Oh, gut, daß sie daß erwähnen, ich dachte es läge an der Schieflage."
> Daraufhin versucht der Mann, den Laden wieder zu verlassen, was ihm aufgrund der Steigung aber erheblich erschwert wird.



XD Genius Intellektus


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2020)

Später.

Kommt ein Mann in einen Buchladen:
"Guten Tag, ich hätte gerne ein Tragebuch."
"Was soll denn ein Tragebuch sein?"
"Ein T*r*agebuch ist natürlich ein Buch zum herumtragen, genau so wie eine Tragetasche eine Tasche zum herumtragen ist."
"Äh, ... ja, aber man kann doch alle Bücher herumtragen ...?"
"Oh, gut, daß sie das erwähnen, ich dachte es läge an der Schieflage."
Daraufhin versucht der Mann, den Laden wieder zu verlassen, scheitert aber an der ansteigenden hölzernen Wendeltreppe.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (11. Mai 2020)

Du postest ein Katzenbild im Thread einer MAUS!?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Mai 2020)

Heidewitzka! LopezdieMaus! Noch so eine alte Socke von früher


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Mai 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du postest ein Katzenbild im Thread einer MAUS!?



Die wollen nur spielen


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die wollen nur spielen



Oh je, bist du auch ein Katzen-Opfer ...?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (12. Mai 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eByqGJQXgco 

^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich haben wir mit zeleron schon einen dämlichen spamthread.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (12. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eigentlich haben wir mit zeleron schon einen dämlichen spamthread.




https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...AR&ru=/videos/search?q=aristocats&FORM=HDRSC3

hihihi ^^


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2020)

WTF - Lopez gibt's auch noch


----------

